# work visa



## april frances (Jul 19, 2012)

I had submitted a work visa application inz... Which i am expecting to collect on 11 of dec. do you think is ok to resign in my company here in singapore even i havent collect it. 

Many thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I personally would not count my chickens until the stamp is in your passport.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I would say that would be an irresponsible move.

If it was me I'd wait until I had the visa and sticker in the passport then considering the date of leaving Singapore and the notice period you have to give to your employer I would leave handing my notice in right up to the latest date to maximise your income before emigration.

Always consider the worst case.....as they have a tendency to happen when you least expect it.

What would you do if your visa was delayed or refused and you had already resigned from your job!!! ?

Take your time there's no rush.


----------



## april frances (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------

